# Credit union debt help needed



## dublingem (5 Aug 2013)

Hi Im going to try explain as short and clear as i can, as im completely unsure of where I am with my debts and feel there spiraling out of control. Contacted them so many times and feel im getting no where

*ME*
Loan 1            17230euro
APR                9.37%
Agreed repayment of 378.47 per month

Loan 2             4134
APR                 9.37%
Agreed repayment of 65.35 per month

_Shares_    3500

Currently I have been paying 200 per month which was restructured by the credit union but am now starting to find this difficult

*MY PARTNER*
Loan 1             11522.30euro
APR                 9.40
Agreed repayment of 90 per month
_Shares_    4900

paid up to date

Really what im trying to figure out is would i be better off getting loan for my small loan for the 4134 either through my partners credit union or bank because at least he is up to date and it means then what i do pay will actually start to effect the large loan i have.  Even though i have been paying the 200 off the large loan of 17000Euro it has not budged in a few years and I'm finding it hard to figure out what to do??????? 

Any help would be greatly needed as i contacted my credit union so much and feel im at my wits end


----------



## vandriver (5 Aug 2013)

I can't see the point of swapping one loan for another with the same Apr.Also,your partner appears to be on or very near to interest only,so I can't see any cu advancing more funds where no capital is being paid on the first loan.
On your loans,are you paying 200 a month total or 265?Either way,you probably won't see any huge reduction in the amount owed in the short term,as the greater percentage of your repayment is interest.
If you could complete a money makeover on this site,someone here may be able to give some pointers.


----------



## vandriver (5 Aug 2013)

Find it here ...... http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61289


----------



## dublingem (5 Aug 2013)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Aug 2013)

This thread closed to avoid duplication of replies.  See


----------

